# Established Quality Breeder near NW Wyoming



## WY_GSD (May 7, 2014)

I am looking for a black and red male for championship. He will spend a lot of time on trails and in the woods with my wife and myself.

I'm willing to drive a great distance.

I have had shepherds in the past and the last two had health problems, one bone issue and one developed the debilitating disease DM. I want to minimize the chance of experience that on the next boy

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Have you looked at Celhaus? Celhaus German Shepherds Sheridan Wyoming

I spoke to her about a pup for myself years ago when I was living in Oregon. I opted to go with a breeder in Oregon. Other than speaking with her I have no personal experience with her. I also ran into several of her dogs competing in agility and obedience. It appears she now has mostly sables tho.

If you want to go as far as Idaho check out Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho.  We can ship to any state! 
She is in Boise. Again, no personal experience but I have seen her dogs competing. 

Another in Idaho that I do know. Guardyan Kennels - Home

And finally - Vom Haus Vianden I know several of her dogs nad have competed against her myself.

Those may be too far for you it is a start anyway.


----------



## WY_GSD (May 7, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Have you looked at Celhaus? Celhaus German Shepherds Sheridan Wyoming
> 
> I spoke to her about a pup for myself years ago when I was living in Oregon. I opted to go with a breeder in Oregon. Other than speaking with her I have no personal experience with her. I also ran into several of her dogs competing in agility and obedience. It appears she now has mostly sables tho.
> 
> ...


I will try the links.

Thank you!


----------



## WY_GSD (May 7, 2014)

WY_GSD said:


> I am looking for a black and red male for championship..


I fat fingered it, I meant to say companionship.
Unable to edit.
Thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I figured as much! We all do it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Home Traumwolfen - Marsha Seck....on board here too

should be an upcoming cross litter (show work) that will produce nice companion dogs....I know the mother of the mother (litter from Camry - her mother is Chita) and they are both certified therapy dogs, have all relevant health clearances, and I believe Camry is a N/N for DM (clear)

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like that will be a nice litter Lee.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Kathy, I am looking forward to the litter. Can't wait to see the structure, as mom is so stout, ton of bone, and father also has really nice bone. Mom is always mistaken for a male.  Both have really good temperaments, and should also have good working ability.


----------

